# WebService innerhalb von Seam-Projekt, komplexe Datentypen



## thommy.s (26. Mrz 2011)

Hallo alle miteinander,

in einem Seam-Projekt möchte ich Ergebnisse von Datenbankabfragen in einer ArrayList verpackt von einem WebService seinen Klienten übergeben.

Code der Bean-Klasse auf Service-Seite hier:


```
/**
 * 
 */
package blabla.netpoint;

import java.util.ArrayList;

import javax.ejb.Stateless;
import javax.jws.WebMethod;
import javax.jws.WebService;
import javax.jws.soap.SOAPBinding;
import javax.jws.soap.SOAPBinding.Style;
import javax.persistence.EntityManager;
import javax.persistence.PersistenceContext;

import org.jboss.seam.annotations.Name;
import org.jboss.seam.annotations.datamodel.DataModel;
import org.medfak.thommys.CFL.model.pdfplan.ScheduleValues;



@Stateless
@WebService
@SOAPBinding(style = Style.RPC)
@Name("net")
public class ReturnResultListsBean implements ReturnResultListsRemote {
	
	private String str1;
	
	@PersistenceContext
	private EntityManager em;
	
	@DataModel
	private ArrayList<ScheduleValues> rsList;
	
	@WebMethod(operationName = "getString")
	public String getStr1() {
		
		
		str1 = "I'm a great RemoteString";

		return str1;
	}
	
	@SuppressWarnings("unchecked")
	@WebMethod(operationName = "getResult")
	//@Factory("rsList")
	public ArrayList<ScheduleValues> getStundenplanResult(Integer studiengangId, Integer persgroupId, Integer kategorieId, Integer studienjahrId, Integer modulId, Integer einrichtungId) {
		
		rsList = (ArrayList<ScheduleValues>) em.createQuery("select r.dtxt from Raum r").getResultList();
		
		System.out.println("Die Anfrage ist hier angekommen");
		
		return rsList;
		
	}

}
```

die zugehörige WSDL-Datei (die automatisch erzeugt wird), hier:

[XML]

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<definitions name="ReturnResultListsBeanService" targetNamespace="http://netpoint.action.CFL.thommys.medfak.org/" xmlns="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/wsdl/" xmlns:tns="http://netpoint.action.CFL.thommys.medfak.org/" xmlns:xsd="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema" xmlns:soap="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/wsdl/soap/">
  <types>
    <xs:schema targetNamespace="http://netpoint.action.CFL.thommys.medfak.org/" version="1.0" xmlns:tns="http://netpoint.action.CFL.thommys.medfak.org/" xmlns:xs="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema">
   <xs:complexType name="arrayList">
    <xs:complexContent>
     <xs:extension base="tns:abstractList">
      <xs:sequence/>
     </xs:extension>
    </xs:complexContent>
   </xs:complexType>
   <xs:complexType abstract="true" name="abstractList">
    <xs:complexContent>
     <xs:extension base="tns:abstractCollection">
      <xs:sequence/>
     </xs:extension>
    </xs:complexContent>
   </xs:complexType>
   <xs:complexType abstract="true" name="abstractCollection">
    <xs:sequence/>
   </xs:complexType>
  </xs:schema>
  </types>
  <message name="ReturnResultListsBean_getString">
  </message>
  <message name="ReturnResultListsBean_getResultResponse">
    <part name="return" type="tns:arrayList">
    </part>
  </message>
  <message name="ReturnResultListsBean_getResult">
    <part name="arg0" type="xsd:int">
    </part>
    <part name="arg1" type="xsd:int">
    </part>
    <part name="arg2" type="xsd:int">
    </part>
    <part name="arg3" type="xsd:int">
    </part>
    <part name="arg4" type="xsd:int">
    </part>
    <part name="arg5" type="xsd:int">
    </part>
  </message>
  <message name="ReturnResultListsBean_getStringResponse">
    <part name="return" type="xsd:string">
    </part>
  </message>
  <portType name="ReturnResultListsBean">
    <operation name="getResult" parameterOrder="arg0 arg1 arg2 arg3 arg4 arg5">
      <input message="tns:ReturnResultListsBean_getResult">
    </input>
      <output message="tns:ReturnResultListsBean_getResultResponse">
    </output>
    </operation>
    <operation name="getString">
      <input message="tns:ReturnResultListsBean_getString">
    </input>
      <output message="tns:ReturnResultListsBean_getStringResponse">
    </output>
    </operation>
  </portType>
  <binding name="ReturnResultListsBeanBinding" type="tns:ReturnResultListsBean">
    <soap:binding style="rpc" transport="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/http"/>
    <operation name="getResult">
      <soapperation soapAction=""/>
      <input>
        <soap:body use="literal" namespace="http://netpoint.action.CFL.thommys.medfak.org/"/>
      </input>
      <output>
        <soap:body use="literal" namespace="http://netpoint.action.CFL.thommys.medfak.org/"/>
      </output>
    </operation>
    <operation name="getString">
      <soapperation soapAction=""/>
      <input>
        <soap:body use="literal" namespace="http://netpoint.action.CFL.thommys.medfak.org/"/>
      </input>
      <output>
        <soap:body use="literal" namespace="http://netpoint.action.CFL.thommys.medfak.org/"/>
      </output>
    </operation>
  </binding>
  <service name="ReturnResultListsBeanService">
    <port name="ReturnResultListsBeanPort" binding="tns:ReturnResultListsBeanBinding">
      <soap:address location="http://alterego:8080/CFL-CFL/ReturnResultListsBean"/>
    </port>
  </service>
</definitions>[/XML]

Un nun noch die wichtigst Klienten-Klassen. Übrigens ebenfalls automatisch erzeugt, diesmal durch wsimport.


```
package org.medfak.thommys.pdfplan.session.netpoint;

import java.net.MalformedURLException;
import java.net.URL;
import java.util.logging.Logger;
import javax.xml.namespace.QName;
import javax.xml.ws.Service;
import javax.xml.ws.WebEndpoint;
import javax.xml.ws.WebServiceClient;
import javax.xml.ws.WebServiceFeature;


/**
 * This class was generated by the JAX-WS RI.
 * JAX-WS RI 2.1.6 in JDK 6
 * Generated source version: 2.1
 * 
 */
@WebServiceClient(name = "ReturnResultListsBeanService", targetNamespace = "http://netpoint.action.CFL.thommys.medfak.org/", wsdlLocation = "http://g05schmidt:8080/CFL-CFL/ReturnResultListsBean?wsdl")
public class ReturnResultListsBeanService
    extends Service
{

    private final static URL RETURNRESULTLISTSBEANSERVICE_WSDL_LOCATION;
    private final static Logger logger = Logger.getLogger(org.medfak.thommys.pdfplan.session.netpoint.ReturnResultListsBeanService.class.getName());

//    static {
//        URL url = null;
//        try {
//            URL baseUrl;
//            baseUrl = org.medfak.thommys.pdfplan.session.netpoint.ReturnResultListsBeanService.class.getResource(".");
//            url = new URL(baseUrl, "http://g05schmidt:8080/CFL-CFL/ReturnResultListsBean?wsdl");
//        } catch (MalformedURLException e) {
//            logger.warning("Failed to create URL for the wsdl Location: 'http://g05schmidt:8080/CFL-CFL/ReturnResultListsBean?wsdl', retrying as a local file");
//            logger.warning(e.getMessage());
//        }
//        RETURNRESULTLISTSBEANSERVICE_WSDL_LOCATION = url;
//    }
    
	  static {
	  URL url = null;
	  try {
	      URL baseUrl;
	      baseUrl = org.medfak.thommys.pdfplan.session.netpoint.ReturnResultListsBeanService.class.getResource(".");
	      url = new URL(baseUrl, "http://alterego:8080/CFL-CFL/ReturnResultListsBean?wsdl");
	  } catch (MalformedURLException e) {
	      logger.warning("Failed to create URL for the wsdl Location: 'http://alterego:8080/CFL-CFL/ReturnResultListsBean?wsdl', retrying as a local file");
	      logger.warning(e.getMessage());
	  }
	  RETURNRESULTLISTSBEANSERVICE_WSDL_LOCATION = url;
	}

    public ReturnResultListsBeanService(URL wsdlLocation, QName serviceName) {
        super(wsdlLocation, serviceName);
    }

    public ReturnResultListsBeanService() {
        super(RETURNRESULTLISTSBEANSERVICE_WSDL_LOCATION, new QName("http://netpoint.action.CFL.thommys.medfak.org/", "ReturnResultListsBeanService"));
    }

    /**
     * 
     * @return
     *     returns ReturnResultListsBean
     */
    @WebEndpoint(name = "ReturnResultListsBeanPort")
    public ReturnResultListsBean getReturnResultListsBeanPort() {
        return super.getPort(new QName("http://netpoint.action.CFL.thommys.medfak.org/", "ReturnResultListsBeanPort"), ReturnResultListsBean.class);
    }

    /**
     * 
     * @param features
     *     A list of {@link javax.xml.ws.WebServiceFeature} to configure on the proxy.  Supported features not in the <code>features</code> parameter will have their default values.
     * @return
     *     returns ReturnResultListsBean
     */
    @WebEndpoint(name = "ReturnResultListsBeanPort")
    public ReturnResultListsBean getReturnResultListsBeanPort(WebServiceFeature... features) {
        return super.getPort(new QName("http://netpoint.action.CFL.thommys.medfak.org/", "ReturnResultListsBeanPort"), ReturnResultListsBean.class, features);
    }

}
```

und hier:


```
package org.medfak.thommys.pdfplan.session.netpoint;

import javax.jws.WebMethod;
import javax.jws.WebParam;
import javax.jws.WebResult;
import javax.jws.WebService;
import javax.jws.soap.SOAPBinding;
import javax.xml.bind.annotation.XmlSeeAlso;


/**
 * This class was generated by the JAX-WS RI.
 * JAX-WS RI 2.1.6 in JDK 6
 * Generated source version: 2.1
 * 
 */
@WebService(name = "ReturnResultListsBean", targetNamespace = "http://netpoint.action.CFL.thommys.medfak.org/")
@SOAPBinding(style = SOAPBinding.Style.RPC)
@XmlSeeAlso({
    ObjectFactory.class
})
public interface ReturnResultListsBean {


    /**
     * 
     * @param arg5
     * @param arg4
     * @param arg3
     * @param arg2
     * @param arg1
     * @param arg0
     * @return
     *     returns org.medfak.thommys.cfl.action.netpoint.ArrayList
     */
    @WebMethod
    @WebResult(partName = "return")
    public ArrayList getResult(
        @WebParam(name = "arg0", partName = "arg0")
        Integer arg0,
        @WebParam(name = "arg1", partName = "arg1")
        Integer arg1,
        @WebParam(name = "arg2", partName = "arg2")
        Integer arg2,
        @WebParam(name = "arg3", partName = "arg3")
        Integer arg3,
        @WebParam(name = "arg4", partName = "arg4")
        Integer arg4,
        @WebParam(name = "arg5", partName = "arg5")
        Integer arg5);

    /**
     * 
     * @return
     *     returns java.lang.String
     */
    @WebMethod
    @WebResult(partName = "return")
    public String getString();

}
```

Problem ist nun, dass ich eben eine abstrakte ArrayList zurückbekomme, die nur noch die Eigenschaften und Methoden wie java.lang.Object hat. Das Problem habe ich auch schon mehrfach gefunden, nur eben keine zielführende Lösung. Meine Vermutung ist, dass es am Serialisieren und Deserialisieren liegt. Eine weitere Vermutung ist, dass das irgendwie in der WSDL-Datei auch vermerkt sein muss. Da die aber jedem JBoss-Neustart ebenfalls neu erstellt wird, werde ich es der Service-Klasse mit irgendwelchen Annotationen sagen müssen.
Arbeite mich gerade erst in das Thema ein und bin deshalb nun ein wenig verwirrt, was zu tun wäre.
Würde mich deshalb freuen, wenn sich eine(r) mal erbarmt und mir das mal erklärt.

Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## gman (26. Mrz 2011)

Hi,

ich habe sowas kürzlich auch mal gemacht. Ich glaube das Problem ist der Rückgabewert von "getStundenplanResult".
Wenn dein "ScheduleValues" ein einfaches POJO mit XML-Annotationen ist, kannst du den Rückgabewert auf

```
ScheduleValues[]
```
 ändern. Dann sollte dein Webservice ein Array von XML-Dokumenten zurück geben.


----------



## thommy.s (27. Mrz 2011)

@gman

Das war ein guter Hinweis. Damit bin ich einen Schritt weitergekommen. Jetzt gibt es allerdings immer noch ein Problem. Wenn die Anfrage auf der Serverseite aufschlägt, gibt es einen Nullpointer, da nicht immer alle Parameter (insgesamt 6 vom Typ Integer, siehe oben) gefüllt sind. in der WSDL sehe ich immer z.B.

[XML]
<part name="arg0" type="xsd:int"/>
[/XML]

Es sollte aber eigentlich jeweils ein Objekt der Wrapperklasse Integer sein. Das ist auf Serverseite auch
so geschrieben, wird aber von der WSDL-Generierung insofern ingnoriert, dass es eben immer primitive ints werden. Gibt es hier noch eine Möglichkeit, es so zu beeinflussen, dass der Client Wrapperobjekte mitgibt?


Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## gman (27. Mrz 2011)

Hmm,

da ich bis jetzt nur die primitiven Datentypen genommen habe ist mir das noch nicht aufgefallen. Kann gut sein das
ein "upcast" auf eine Wrapperklassen so mit Webservices nicht umzusetzen ist. Aber da musste mal nach googeln,
das weiß ich auch nicht so direkt.


----------



## thommy.s (28. Mrz 2011)

...es geht tatsächlich, allerdings kann man die durch 'wsimport' erstellten Interfaces und Stub-Klassen nicht einfach so und ohne weitere Anpassung verwenden. 'wsimport' hat es nicht automatisch erkannt. Zumindest für die kleine getString()-Methode (siehe oben) habe ich es hinbekommen, mit der Wrapperklasse zu arbeiten und so Werte hin- und herzuschieben. Im Log von Jboss taucht als Typ dann tatsächlich 'java.lang.Integer' und nicht mehr 'int' auf.

Für die eigentliche Methode muss ich noch an anderen Problemen basteln, dann wird es hoffentlich auch funktionieren.

Danke dir.

Thomas


----------



## fax (28. Mrz 2011)

Mit JAXB Bindings kannst du erzeugte Klassen bis zum Abwinken anpassen:
Unofficial JAXB Guide - Using different datatypes
section_5_6_1-Overriding-the-Datatype.html

So wird das alles dann in wsimport eingekippt:
JAX-WS RI 2.2.1 -- WSDL Customization


----------



## thommy.s (29. Mrz 2011)

oh, na das ist ja mal wieder große Lektüre.... 

Danke


----------

